#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Addendum 3 of API 650, Welded Tanks for Oil Storage, 11th Edition

## Nabilia

Addendum 3 of API 650, Welded Tanks for Oil Storage, 11th Edition



650_e11_Add_3.pdf 9.083 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Addendum 3 of API 650, Welded Tanks for Oil Storage, 11th Edition

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks a lot sir.

----------


## sumon emam

thanks

----------


## raj_01

thank you

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## Nabili

Nabilia thanks a lot for your valuable contuributions. Would you have API 662 Parts 1 and 2? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

I only have 1995 

API Standard 662 1st Ed. Dec. 1995 - Plate Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Services.pdf  0.795 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

I did some searching and found part 1. I cannot find part 2

API Standard 662 1st Ed. Feb. 2006 - Plate Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Services-Part 1-Plate-and Frame Heat Exchangers ISO 15547-1;2005.pdf	  6.864 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks nabilia. really appreciate your help. all the best

----------


## Oilandgas

Thanks

----------


## c2h6

thanks for your information!

----------


## stylee_eng

thank you

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks a lot sir.

See More: Addendum 3 of API 650, Welded Tanks for Oil Storage, 11th Edition

----------


## pockyfreak

thanks a lot, but is not the complete vesrion I guess

----------


## vijay1583

thanks,..

----------


## mhuelva

thanks Nabilia for all links

----------


## thon_ad

Thank you.

----------


## Stancescu

thank you ... much appreciated.

----------


## mutrosa

thanks Nabilia

----------


## yatin888

@pockyfreak :-
I too think that this is not the full version because Appendix E starts with page 3 directly.

----------


## Nabilia

> @pockyfreak :-
> I too think that this is not the full version because Appendix E starts with page 3 directly.



Exactly, you must have 11th ed. addendum 2 and add this to it. 
Sometimes, you have to do a little work yourself around here.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## Jhosept

Nabilia, 
I cant download the file "Addendum 3 of API 650, Welded Tanks for Oil Storage, 11th Edition". Could you send me the link again, please?
Thanks in advance.

JL.

----------


## jayaworld2002

api 650  - no such a file. pls upload again.

----------


## barrerav

> api 650  - no such a file. pls upload again.



Hello.!

Here the norm: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Sent from my iPhone using TapatalkSee More: Addendum 3 of API 650, Welded Tanks for Oil Storage, 11th Edition

----------


## chenkx

Thank very much

----------


## selmineos

The file do not exist

----------


## CARLOS1712

Send me your email for upload and send it addendum 3 API 650

----------


## Amirul Asyraf

why i cant download it...anyone can help

----------


## Marty Thompson

use Google, search...  " techstreet api 650 11th  "

The addendums are free downloads

----------


## kyree.achala

Can you repost since the one which u've shared has been deleted..

----------


## barrerav

> Can you repost since the one which u've shared has been deleted..



Here you are: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## mullanji

Dear all,


i need api 650 latest version can help me .
thanks you

----------

